# show trim help



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

Wow what color is he? Did you show in puppy coat? I want to see pictures of him in his puppy coat for my own benefit as I'm going to do small shows in puppy coat.


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

Hi! Perry is a 15mo old silver boy still clearing. He is going to be so handsome when we lose the brown tone from the puppy coat. He wasn't shown as a puppy. I just bought him as a 9mo show prospect, but mostly as a love bug!!! I am a mobile groomer and he rides with me everyday. He thinks he is the welcome wagon!


----------



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

I don't show, and I've actually never done a show trim on a poodle, but I have studied poodle trims so much and what everyone has suggested across the web when critquing show trims!!

I think his rosettes need to be smaller, they're too big. Only need a little off them though, just to tighten them up... Perhaps when he has a fuller mane they will balance better, but for now they look too poofy! lol.

the line where his jacket starts/the shaved butt starts I think needs to move forwards a touch, he looks long and bulky in the body as it is. It needs a touch taken off at the throat, and a touch more at the chest to round it out, possibly a touch off by his elbow too...

Here is my tweaking, I've reduced the rosette size, and drawn in the rough line of the body. Obviously it needs his neck hair to grow in, but you get what I mean about bringing the line forward etc









dunno, like I said I've never actually done the trim myself, so I don't have any real experience on it! I just know what I've studied, and looked at so many pics of the poodles that I think look stunning, and picked apart WHY I think they look stunning!


editing to add the same pic, but with the lines filled in to see more what i mean:








I also realised on edited the pic that by reducing the size of his rosettes the way I did (all around) that when I took the body coat furthur forward then I needed to move the rosettes forward too, so if you DO tighten them up, take more off the back of them than the front to balance it! lol.


----------



## KPoos (Aug 29, 2009)

He's got a really nice formed body. I like him a lot. When his neck hair grows in his body hair won't look so off. I noticed the jacket line being too noticable like it needs blending. I have no idea what I'm talking about except what I've seen in pictures so take my word with a grain of salt.


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Your boy is lovely and I really like him from his side stack. What lines is he primarly and who bred him? If you dont mind me asking of course. 

Im newer to showing Poodles myself (previously amstaffs) and currently dont have a show dog. Ive studied them heavily however and think you have done a fine job for your first poodle in show coat. I get the impression that you have shown another breed before right?


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you so much for all of your help and suggestions. I tell you... I have looked at him so much I needed a fresh eye. Thank you Thank you. The lines on the photo and the finished out product was soooo cool. Thank you for taking time to do that! 

His line goes to the Jaketo and Royal line on his daddy's side - I will have to look and see what his mum is... can't seem to remember this morning. 
Off to work. Thanks again so much.


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

Oh, I should mention, that he is banded down his back so we have some mane and neck hair... with taking some of his jacket off in the rear were the line was really off gives me more confidence that he will "round" out nicely for the finished doo... I will take more pics and post them towards the end of the month. I think in March he will really start silvering out nicely and have all of his big boy doo then. Thanks again so much for all of your suggestions!


----------



## cbrand (Aug 9, 2009)

Flyingduster already did a great job.... here are my thoughts for what they are worth. (Remember... I have a pro do this for me).

When you move the jacket forward, I think that the rosettes could be moved slightly forward as well. I don't like to see a large line between jacket and rosette.

I think the front bracelets need to be brought up just a tad. Having the bracelets in the front a little higher than in the back will give the poodle the a more uphill outline. Ditto with keeping the back bracelet low. Poodles are supposed to have well let down hocks and I can never understand why people grow the back bracelet above the hock. 

BTW... If this is your first Continental, you are amazing!


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

I don't know anything about grooming but just wanted to add that I think he looks stunning!! You are very talented! :flowers:


----------



## highhorse (Sep 17, 2008)

The book, Poodle Clipping and Grooming The International Reference, will give you all you need to know about your chosen clip. Also why manes, etc should be in a particular place and how to give an illusion of squareness and so on. It's a really excellent book, written by a show groomer, but also has tons of information on different pet trims.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. I am new to showing poodle my self so I can't hep much either lol. He looks great 

Here is a picture I got from a breeder showing me her pup in his new clip 
The silver dog is Bronser. I added the black dog for another good shot of the clip


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

I have only maintained the clip. I was too afraid to carve it out for myself, being it would have been my first attempt so the breeder did it for me before I bought him. But boy has that hair grown since April!!!


----------



## PerryPoodle (Oct 4, 2009)

Thank you again for all of your help and suggestions. I feel more confident to "dig in"


----------



## Purple Poodle (May 5, 2008)

The Complete Poodle by Del Dahl is worth its weight in gold, its very detailed in how to get everything just right with the clip. It also has wonderful information on showing and breeding.


----------

